# R4i RTS announced



## shaunj66 (Jun 26, 2009)

*R4i RTS announced*
Developed and carried by the M3 Team


The cat's out of the bag now! The M3 Team have today announced that they are developing and will now be supporting a new range of R4i carts. This is an official take-over, and is not just a case of slapping the famous R4 branding on the new packages. Wondered why they delayed the M3 Zero? Now you know...

The new M3/R4 (does that make it X5!?) team will actually launch three new slot-1 carts. 

- The *R4 SDHC* (which supports the DSL only)
- The *R4i* (which supports the DSi and SDHC)
- The *R4i RTS* (which supports the DSi, SDHC and also incorporates real-time-save)

Which all seems a bit overkill to us, and we'd actually rather see a single unified product, but hey what do we know?

Those of you that would rather get your hands on the *M3 Zero* will have to be patient, but we have good news for you; the M3 Zero is due to hit retail in the first weekend of July.

Don't forget to check our sponsors websites over on the right hand side of our homepage if you're in the market for a new card, and help support us! Gamezway.com are one of the official M3 partners and are already carrying the new batch of carts.






 R4 RTS website


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2009)

Finally an official r4 might get this or m3izero depending on release date


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh joy, more R4's.

The RTS one at least is new, as we already have SDHC and i (althrough they're clones)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2009)

Comon guys these are officail r4s plus they have rts anyone have a price


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 26, 2009)

Does this come with a new firmware? 
Or is it just the same old firmware with rts added?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2009)

i saw the firmawrae it the same 3 button interface but way more skinable as you can skin the loading bar etc


----------



## jan777 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice, 

*laughs at fools who said the r4 is dead*


----------



## redact (Jun 26, 2009)

guess normmatt was right about r4 and m3 being the same company...
probably similar to how itouch isn't branded with m3 name...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2009)

The r4 is alive


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, this is a surprise..

Even tho I think this isn't the smartest move, as it will probably get lost in the sea of R4's, who knows, they probably know what are they doing!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 26, 2009)

Coudnt they just name it something else?
Now its gonna be even harder to distinguish between the clones...

(more quick cash for the chinese clones...)

edit:
see Toni's comment....


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sure they'll make loads of cash from it, but on the other hand - could it ever be better than what they already offer?



			
				jan777 said:
			
		

> *laughs at fools who said the r4 is dead*


They never said anything about updating the old R4 kernel did they?


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 26, 2009)

But wasn't the whole company behind the R4 shut down by nintendo?
Im confused lol.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't get it, the just release and sell new (ok not new) cards in competition with there own;

M3DS Real
G6DS Real
iTouch 2
M3i
now these R4's

anyway, hope it turns out well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (will we see updates for normal R4 now to


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jun 26, 2009)

R4i RTS.The first DSi flashcart to have RTS?
They should have named it something else.


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 26, 2009)

Hm I'm wondering if M3 Simply was an R4 clone then maybe the R4 SDHC firm works on M3 Simply ( maybeeee just a spec) that would be a good update for the M3 simplys.

Although about M3i Zero, I think it will still remain the Leader of the M3 products. They took R4i's because of the Famous name they got these years. It's easy $$$.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice. One question. Does it have Wii-DS Connectivity...


----------



## Orta (Jun 26, 2009)

I wonder if this means firmware support to the old R4 line. Any idea?


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds they like they're just developing another clone, just like all the other R4's. Except they'll update..Woo. It'll still be a clone, even if it is from a bigger company. Either way, I'll pass on this.


----------



## dogman (Jun 26, 2009)

Orta said:
			
		

> I wonder if this means firmware support to the old R4 line. Any idea?


this

although ysmenu is great, it gets tiring to hack anothers's flashcart kernel into a new interface by another user so i can run new games


----------



## Lily (Jun 26, 2009)

This is the stupidest news I've read all day, and it's only 7am! M3's core product is already an excellent one, and R4 is and has become the butt of all flashcart jokes. Considering that there are already tonnes of R4 clones on the market, how on Earth do they intend their 'official' R4 to stand above the rest? How do they intend to escape the wrath of Nintendo, who shut the original R4 team down in the first place?

What a dingbat move, the R4 should just die already. Unless of course M3 and R4 were always hooked together. (M3 Simply was an R4 clone after all.) There are way too many flashcart choices with too little to separate them from one another anymore.

I dunno M3 (R4?) team, I dunno.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 26, 2009)

Orta said:
			
		

> I wonder if this means firmware support to the old R4 line. Any idea?


Hell, I wonder if it means firmware support for the new ones.

Among people who aren't in the know, R4 is synonymous with DS piracy. For people that are in the know though, it's synonymous with lack of updates and YSmenu. Making three seperate cards, four with the M3i Zero, kind of seems like overkill though. Way to saturate the market.

Not like it matters, it will obviously appeal to the casual piracy audience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 26, 2009)

This looks a bit fake.... seriously why have two different cards for dsi with only difference is a feature thats only dependent on firmware...


----------



## bollocks (Jun 26, 2009)

that site (and packaging) looks awful. like any other half-arsed R4 clone really. if this is an "official" takeover why aren't they advertising the fact? or at least trying to distinguish their "R4" from the millions of others?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 26, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL was that? another R4 and I just told my suppliers to stop selling R4s. Now M3 is supporting and making another R4 - not one but 3 R4s?

Im getting the M3i Zero. I dont care about RTS. Maybe just a few games to have RTS


----------



## Depravo (Jun 26, 2009)

It's too late, the name R4 has been permanently tainted by a string of unreliable and shoddily built clones. I still use my original R4 (it's the only flashcart I have) but when the time come to upgrade it certainly *will not* be to a cart with R4 in it's name.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 26, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> R4i RTS.The first DSi flashcart to have RTS?
> They should have named it something else.


Not true, Supercard and M3i zero have it too
Maybe they'll rename it. Its just to let us know it's R4's?


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 26, 2009)

You all need to get your facts straight the R4 team was and always has been part of the M3 team (M3 doing the hardware and manufacturing, while R4 team did software). The R4 is a clone of the M3 Simply and the updates stopped because the M3DS Real came out (wow new flashcart people wanted to buy it because its new, more cash) and they wanted people to buy that.  The R4RTS is almost an itouch clone with an r4 interface. the files definitely suggest its an itouch clone. Again more carts == more money for those selling them.

This isnt official M3 and if it is their website is broken looked at the missing page
http://www.r4rts.cn/soft/3-other-en.htm
and the hidden page stats http://s80.cnzz.com/stat.php?id=343108&amp...08&show=pic


----------



## Dingler (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Sao Mortel (Jun 26, 2009)

They are triing to hype something that in the end will be deceiving... many cart to choose from nowadays and M3 is slow in producing innovation. 
I tell yo just wait til you see a review (and the price!!) to judge. I really have a hard time to see a HOT product coming out from them. M3 real firmware is a joke and sakura has not much evolved since launch with RTS still buggy....


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2009)

M3 must be insane to take on such a tarnished brand as the the R4, if the they had any sense the wouldn't even touch it with a shitty stick.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 26, 2009)

The M3 team is really desperate to do such a thing.
Yeah ! enjoy those new R4 on the market. Make the count now ?
Probably ~20 different R4 name ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Choose your side. Mine is already choosen.
I stay away from everything named R4.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> This is the stupidest news I've read all day, and it's only 7am! M3's core product is already an excellent one, and R4 is and has become the butt of all flashcart jokes. Considering that there are already tonnes of R4 clones on the market, how on Earth do they intend their 'official' R4 to stand above the rest? How do they intend to escape the wrath of Nintendo, who shut the original R4 team down in the first place?
> 
> What a dingbat move, the R4 should just die already. Unless of course M3 and R4 were always hooked together. (M3 Simply was an R4 clone after all.) There are way too many flashcart choices with too little to separate them from one another anymore.
> 
> I dunno M3 (R4?) team, I dunno.


This.

If this is from Team M3, I've just lost every respect I had for them. R4 is now a real joke brand, and the idea of picking up it and delaying the M3 Zero just for that is a pityful attempt to cash on the R4 name just like those Chinese R4 bootleggers.

And here goes the good name of the M3 team


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 26, 2009)

Faint....
another new CLONE even though is from m3 team

i wonder when will this die like m3 simply

YAWN.. lame


----------



## datroubler (Jun 26, 2009)

Money is all for the M3 Team... no more quality. They only wants to participate in the "new R4 market" with all its clones. 

they already have a low budget card (itouch) so why they release this?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 26, 2009)

i strongly agree
they FAILED
they don't even have confidence with their m3 and itouch!
they need the name and fame or r4 to make $$$

the team FAILED


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice to know that I will be getting my M3i Zero soon, I am getting sick of the shitty firmware releases of the EZ Flash Vi.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 26, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least their software support doesn't fucking suck like those lazy incompetent hacks who make EZ Flash firmware.


----------



## stivsama (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm going to have to wait for R4i RT*G* mself...

maybe with slomo, multisave.. cheats... Damn uncontested cyclo, with the expensiveness!

EZ (or genuine R4), have RTG and you will have my monies


----------



## OzModChips (Jun 26, 2009)

Some valid points

you guys have one thing wrong
you talk about the R4 name being tarnished?

tarnished to whom? to people that keep up to date with the latest flash card news?
Flash cards, to the average users, are known as R4 cards. 
The number of clones there are for a product usually measure the demand for the product.
There would not be 20+ clones if they couldn't sell the fuck out of the card. 

Hey, i even put a warning on the r4 page on our website, saying the acekard is a better buy - and we DONT recommend the product, but its still the highest selling flash card. 

If they are supporting the software development, then its not a "FAIL" move. You can't say a team is failing when they wipe there ass with money, and you complain about the build quality of a product you bought on DX for $10. Who is failing?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat?

The R4 was ruined by the R4 Team itself. They could've continued the support, instead they ran with the money. And no "Nintendo was on them!". They could've still supported it under another name.

And the R4 was a good card for its time. No SDHC support nor DSi support make it obsolete nowadays. Even with a better firmware, it'd still have been a old card.

I highly doubt that they will keep up with 3 different models. It's unprofessional to drop so many products on the market at the same time. They should concentrate on a single card, and make THAT ONLY AND SINGLE card the best on the market, instead of flooding it with iTouchDS2 (as that's what they'll probably be) clones branded with "R4" on them just to sell more.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 26, 2009)

do you expect us to believe that this "R4 by M3" will be sold like pancakes? WTF?!! I hate the R4 now and always like the new M3i Zero. Now, Im now thinking if I should ever buy the M3i Zero because of their release of 3 new R4s and the R4i RTS


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2009)

I think, that in a way, this is a terrible idea. taking a flashcart that has been torn apart by clones, fakes, and a crappy present-day rep and trying to revive it in not 1- but 3 different incarnations.

But on the other hand, it's a brilliant idea- taking back control of the most popular, commonplace, commercialized flashcarts in the industry, putting the rightful manufacturer back in charge.

I believe the reason that the M3 team abandoned the R4 to begin with was because of the fake cards that were coming out... Remember when they were talking about how people were getting bricks for putting the OFirmware on the fake carts?

What company would actually want to deal with defects and issues that aren't actually their fault?

Also, the name hasn't been "tarnished", sure, R4 is a joke to us educated Flash Cart users, with all the 300+ different clones and fakes there are, but to those new to the scene (including myself just a few years ago) the R4 was the FIRST card they heard of, and is the most recognizable name in the world of FCs. 

I think that it's a poor choice to release 3 different R4s... but I'm assuming that it's for different needs- the prices will most likely reflect that.

the SDHC is for DS users, and will most likely be the cheapest.

the R4i will be a little bit more expensive, as will the RTS.

Why would you pay more for features you don't need? ex. if you have a lite, but want an official R4, and have to pay 25$ for an R4i when you don't need the "i" feature... Wouldn't you rather pay 20$ for a "normal" SDHC R4?


I'm sure the M3 team knows what they are doing.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 26, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odds are the old R4 support will eventually stop, M3 won't spend that many resources on multiple firmwares and are most likely going to focus all development on the R4i RTS and M3i Zero primarily and firmware on the R4i RTS will be compatible with the R4i SDHC card. I know between the G6, R4i SDHC RTS and M3i Zero it will be tough to create firmware.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 26, 2009)

Shame time is wasting doing this than an M3i Zero!

Should have had a different name it looks exactly like all the other clones.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldnt trust the M3 Team to wipe their own arses.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2009)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I think, that in a way, this is a terrible idea. taking a flashcart that has been torn apart by clones, fakes, and a crappy present-day rep and trying to revive it in not 1- but 3 different incarnations.
> 
> But on the other hand, it's a brilliant idea- taking back control of the most popular, commonplace, commercialized flashcarts in the industry, putting the rightful manufacturer back in charge.
> 
> ...




Oh, right... I forgot to mention the M3 Zero.

I find it dissapointing that it was delayed... I was going to buy one... 

But truth be told, despite my arguement, I am kinda losing hope in the M3 team. That's why I bought an Acekard 2i instead of the itouch...


----------



## saxamo (Jun 26, 2009)

What? the? hell? Im getting a cyclo or an acekard next. This is just too much m3 team...toooo much....


----------



## DSAndi (Jun 26, 2009)

Hahaha what a joke. Just because the R4 is bought a lot by noobs, they pick up the name R4 and make another clone.
I wonder how should noobs compare the M3 ones vs the many fake/cloned ones ? 
This would lead to the assumption R4 cards come from M3 team, but the clone is not working so M3 products must be s..t.  
I for one wont buy the M3 zero. I find the producs of the M3 team so dissapointing and now they do R4 again.
Hopeless Team that is only looking for money and  angry coders  but dont do much developing.

Everyone should start avoiding em at any costs.


----------



## War (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, a whole another cart just for RTS? Just let the R4 die, please.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

Sigh, I guess it really is all about money these days.


----------



## playallday (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be shocked if it was a relabeled M3.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, so I tried the firmware on an original (as in not a fake or clone) R4.  Doesn't work.  Just sits at "Loading...".   

To me, that is instant fail since it just means it's yet another R4 clone/fake (and 3 of them, no less) with yet another firmware to confuse noobs who sucker for buying an "R4" labeled product and will just lead to even more people whining that their R4(whatever) is stuck at "Loading..." here on GBAtemp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a failing failure of fail-hood.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

@Rayder

Oh...dear god. So, 3 different firmwares for these R4 clones to deal with. What the flying fuck is M3 thinking?

Ok, but still, 3 lines of R4 & the M3i Zero (chance of getting one). That's still a lot to take care of.


----------



## sharksfan19 (Jun 26, 2009)

it is 1.30 pm when i read this and WOW another R4 card (smacks head on desk) the first question that went to my mind was why would M3 support a new R4 card when they are working on the M3 zero (sry if i got the name wrong) that has every one puped about it and they put it on delay for this COMAN R4's the joke of flash cards now M3's gona be kicking them selves in a couple of weeks


----------



## Rayder (Jun 26, 2009)

Seemed to be only the one firmware listed in their download section, in three different languages.  It's just that it doesn't work on a real, actual and true R4DS.

Personally, I don't really care about R4 anything, but I have my friend's two kids to hook up games for and they have R4's (real ones) and I test this stuff on their behalf because they don't have access to the internet.  I'll just go back to that 1.21FW (from whoever) and the YSmenu combo for them.  Meanwhile, I'll keep using my CycloDS and continue telling them they need to upgrade to a new cart......however fruitless that may be.


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 26, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> What a dingbat move, the R4 should just die already.


Dingbat move?  Do you realise how many people use the term "R4" to refer to a flashcart.  In some areas that is all people want (hence the massive amount of clones - they don't do it for fun you know).

The company behind this realise how much money is in it for them if they use the R4 name, and are risking a court injunction from Nintendo to cash in on it.


EDIT:  I see ozmods has already said the same thing.  Oh well...


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 26, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> guess normmatt was right about r4 and m3 being the same company...
> probably similar to how itouch isn't branded with m3 name...




Welcome to LAST DECADE!  just about everyone knows that!

hence the firmware being interchangeable with patches and the boards virtually identical!


----------



## perkele (Jun 26, 2009)

This is a typical "if you can't beat them, join them".


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 26, 2009)

They know GBATEMP? Theyre directing the cheats from the used to be official cheat thread.


----------



## www.flashlinker- (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi,

what is the source of this information ?

M3 Team directly ? - by mail ? by phone ? on their website ?

What we´ve got about our question concerning this "new" product:

Hello Rainer

There isn't any "official" site for the R4 flash card now
because the factory in China will just sell the chips , any of the
suppliers can produce their own R4 ( as it is well known name ).
Therefore there are many different "official sites" for the R4 , DSTT
...etc but they are all the same product.

Best Regards

So what is the source for this rumour ?!


----------



## shanefromoz (Jun 26, 2009)

Why would anyone buy a r4 branded card.
99.9% of them are rip offs and no firmware upgrade are available.
Dont buy them just stick to a well named card for future updates.
Learn from the past.
There are about 15 different r4 cards on the market and are all rip offs of each other.


----------



## DarkLG (Jun 26, 2009)

Would there firmware work on the old r4 cards??


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats a good sign, I gues...


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 26, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Nice,
> 
> *laughs at fools who said the r4 is dead*



*the R4 *team* is dead. 

Nice to see someone has done something about the R4 madness. I think the M3 team is doing this to get quick cash. I mean lets face it, everything with R4 on it sells well.


----------



## personager (Jun 26, 2009)

So as far as I see, the only (major) differences between the R4i RTS and the CycloDS Evolution is the ability to slow down gameplay and $15. Am I right?


----------



## DarkLG (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn that sucks I really wished they made this firmware able to be used on the original R4's


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, ok guys, i found the R4 series selling here at this unreliable looking site for the prices of:

R4SDHC= 8 US$
R4i=16.99 US$
& R4i RTS=19.99 US$.

I wouldn't trust this site, because I don't see any reviews on any searches I've done, but it's still nice to know an estimate of how much you're going to pay for one if you're interested...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At this point, though... who would be?


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well this is pretty good news but id rather wait for the m3 zero and then compare the two to see which should be my next flashcart.


----------



## tylerxian (Jun 27, 2009)

The R4i RTS would be a great upgrade from my DSTT.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 27, 2009)

*jaw drops* WTF is this crap ..... Seriously why just why would they do this because the R4 is/was popular? So sells are more important to the M3 team .... Okay that's it I'm leaning to get an Acekard 2i now. I would get that R4i RTS for shit and giggles though.

This better not be the reason the M3i Zero was delayed .... I would be so pissed off.


----------



## Splych (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it is BoxShot. iunno if this is real or not... But looks like more and more people won't know which are clones and stuff. 

This is just gonna be like the R4...


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 27, 2009)

Whoa didn't see this coming at all. I would still rather get my hands on the M3i Zero flashcart though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it'll be in stock at most online sites the first week of July.


----------



## hyun (Jun 27, 2009)

if it doesnt come out first week of july....
i am gonna cancel my preorder...
cuz like wat ppl said..
m3 have too many products  to upload the firmware,.


----------



## stivsama (Jun 27, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder if GBATemp will review these carts, they've had a pretty anti-R4-clone stance all this time, but the fact that it is the M3 team behind it all could change things up.




Yeah GBATemp, there could've been a Cyclo-esque but cheap R4 clone and tempers wouldn't have been educated about it at all.

Um... is there?


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 27, 2009)

I really don't think that bringing back a brand that was specifically outlawed in Japan is a good idea.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 27, 2009)

@AXYPB Very true. Maybe they want the M3 to be banned too?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 27, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder if GBATemp will review these carts, they've had a pretty anti-R4-clone stance all this time, but the fact that it is the M3 team behind it all could change things up.



they still need to update the m3 real review to in include sakura


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 27, 2009)

I love how people think this is going to be instant fail just because the carts happen to be R4's. Look, M3 is backing these new cards most likely from a software development standpoint and someone else is producing the carts. No one here knows anything about how these new R4 cards will turn out, if M3 maintains them with firmware updates then the only other issue will be the shitty Chinese made clones, which could easily be banned.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 27, 2009)

M3 team or not some of us don't like the fact there are so many clone/fake R4s ..... I could care less if it was by the M3 team because that wouldn't make me happier. They have the M3(i) I don't see why they are trying to ressurect this cart. Oh and R4i RTS wow a card with a name which boasts its new function ....


----------



## hasboon (Jun 27, 2009)

the firmware is up on the site


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 27, 2009)

if it's from M3, I can safely buy the R4i or with the RTS. im waiting for the M3i Zero for comaprson from GBATEMP if tey review the R4 made by M3 Team


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 27, 2009)

going through the firmware download

it seems it also features built in GBA loading


----------



## kirokun (Jun 27, 2009)

Um noob question here...

Will it be possible to update the R4i RTS to bypass DSi firmware updates?


----------



## dilav (Jun 27, 2009)

Huh... when i first read it i was thinking m3 supporting clone? but i c that the actual R4 team is back... I don't really like R4 team and M3 how they just abandoned their supports though...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 27, 2009)

what are you talking about?

they are creating a new cart (taking over for the R4 team as it seems)
it will be the actual upgrade R4 users always wanted (but where too cheap or too much of fanboys to buy a different cart and buy clones instead)

none the less they are still supporting their regular carts full force


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 27, 2009)

Well this is a shock.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 27, 2009)

Why are you people hating that the m3 team makes much money when you get good Flashcards from them? you talk about this r4 as a lame clone when the admin of gbatemp say it is not! the M3i Zero is going to have sakura suport. sakura is by far the greatest firmware of all time on a ds flashcard, even if it is made by moonlight! so what, if the m3 team has 5 flashcards,all with dsi suport, when the m3i zero probably(because of sakura) will be a great card. when i buyed my first card i did know perfectly well that r4 not was the name of all flashcard. i buyed the m3 real and has never had any issues with it. i will buy the m3i zero. i don't care if the m3 team starts making hundreds of other flashcards, because i am convinced that they will continue to make great m3 cards. the m3 team is by far on of the best teams out there, no mather how many flashcards they make.


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 27, 2009)

nonnonnon said:
			
		

> Why are you people hating that the m3 team makes much money when you get good Flashcards from them? you talk about this r4 as a lame clone when the admin of gbatemp say it is not! the M3i Zero is going to have sakura suport. sakura is by far the greatest firmware of all time on a ds flashcard, even if it is made by moonlight! so what, if the m3 team has 5 flashcards,all with dsi suport, when the m3i zero probably(because of sakura) will be a great card. when i buyed my first card i did know perfectly well that r4 not was the name of all flashcard. i buyed the m3 real and has never had any issues with it. i will buy the m3i zero. i don't care if the m3 team starts making hundreds of other flashcards, because i am convinced that they will continue to make great m3 cards. the m3 team is by far on of the best teams out there, no mather how many flashcards they make.



Sakura sucks, ms2 is 10x better.... equally shit coding style though. thus AKAIO wins.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting... Now there won't be as much clones cause the M3 team is basically cloning their own cart.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 27, 2009)

why do sakura sucks? (AKAIO is best offcurse)


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2009)

nonnonnon said:
			
		

> Why are you people hating that the m3 team makes much money when you get good Flashcards from them? you talk about this r4 as a lame clone when the admin of gbatemp say it is not! the M3i Zero is going to have sakura suport. sakura is by far the greatest firmware of all time on a ds flashcard, even if it is made by moonlight! so what, if the m3 team has 5 flashcards,all with dsi suport, when the m3i zero probably(because of sakura) will be a great card. when i buyed my first card i did know perfectly well that r4 not was the name of all flashcard. i buyed the m3 real and has never had any issues with it. i will buy the m3i zero. i don't care if the m3 team starts making hundreds of other flashcards, because i am convinced that they will continue to make great m3 cards. the m3 team is by far on of the best teams out there, no mather how many flashcards they make.


The M3 Team is the biggest fucking arsehole team out there, first they screwed M3 Perfect users, then they screwed M3 Simply Users and worst of all they screwed Moonlight.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 27, 2009)

who cares? there are STILL better flash carts out there- this is not needed and only encourages nintendo to do something about it.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 27, 2009)

Does the R4i RTS have Wii connectivity (with Pokemon Colosseum)? Only additional feature I care about.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Jun 27, 2009)

I dont know if you guys noticed but i see know where in this text that its updatable in case of a firmware block unless i missed it


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 27, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> nonnonnon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong! they didn't screwed moonlight. it appeared that moonlight was wrong and did get paid. it is natural that they stoped suport for m3 perfect. if they should have released firmware updates for m3 perfect, m3 simply, m3 real, m3i zero, r4i, and itouch it would be to much. and the m3 perfect is to bad compared to todays standars, and it would be ridiculus by the m3 team to not make newer flashcards and drop suport for m3 perfect and lite. The m3 team isn't bad-guys but everybody is making them bad-guys.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> nonnonnon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because continuing to support flash cards that are out of date makes a lot of sense from a development standpoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you think that M3 is going to support old DS compatible flash cards from 2 years ago you are a fucking moron, all the best cards of their times stop getting supported. When was the last time a release for old EZ Flash or Super Card carts was released for them individually? The DS Lite and DSi are all that matter now, no one cares about the original and eventually even DS Lite carts will be canned in favour of the DSi ones. If you don't like having to upgrade after a year or so, stop buying flashcards because they do become obsolete, but at the prices they are now why even bother complaining. You can get two cards for the price of what one card that is terrible by todays standards costs. Old cards don't have the same features and performance as newer ones, complaining about not getting them is just stupid as hell, if you are unsure which card to get, then wait until the reviews come out instead of spending your money on the newest and latest thing. Currently, the only good card worth owning from a performance standpoint is the Acekard 2i for all 3 DS models, all the others have some form of issues, SCDS Onei has shitty cheat compatibility and is slow as hell, EZ Flash has terrible firmware support because the team keeps making firmwares that are compatible with old and obsolete products which in turn harms the quality of the Vi's firmware.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the fucking moron, they stopped supporting the M3 Simlpy when it wasn't out of date, the thing was still on the market you clueless prick, and the M3 Perfect support stopped not long after they released the M3 simply, which at that time there were still a lot of M3 Perfect users.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 27, 2009)

M3 team seems to stay "up-to-date" with their newest released cart only...

Only if the R4i is around $10-15, I dont see any reason not to buy it. If its price is same as their other flashcarts, why bother buying it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 28, 2009)

there is never an end to the r4... in it's most absolute sense, R4 FTW
i don't if it's true or intelligent or wateva, r4 has really caused nintendo a big thing to think over and that is , how come the r4 keeps coming back and the ds cannot stop it?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was nothing to upgrade on the M3 Simply, I know cause I had one for a long time till I got my CycloDS, no sense in supporting an irrelevant card when all the new ones had SDHC support.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 28, 2009)

exactly, that was wat i ment,DSGamer64


----------



## Tanas (Jun 28, 2009)

Both clueless


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 28, 2009)

i might be cluless (to be honest i think we all know i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but the m3 team did right in stoping suport for their older cards. the only problem i find with the m3 team is that they droped suport a little to early for m3 simply/perfect.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to see that you agree with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take it all  back


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought M3 Simply support died after the last R4 (official) update
which was a while after the M3 Real release... (it was a little over a year ago to be more exact)


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 29, 2009)

They released their last firmwares on the same day or so. So yes you are right.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well at the end of the day I can't see M3 supporting more then 3 cards when the R4 RTS and M3i Zero launch are both on the market. They will probably continue with the M3DS Real since it is a highly popular card for those who use older DS models, and firmware updates for the R4i RTS will also be compatible R4i SDHC model as well, then the M3i Zero will have it's own firmware. So long as updates come out when we need them things will be fine.


----------



## 5% (Jun 29, 2009)

but if m3 is taking over r4, won't it just be another r4 clone in a sense without the original creators on the team...?


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 29, 2009)

remember that they have to update itouch also, and they are working on the ds gps system Ranger. that means 4 cards to update plus an gps. sounds like the m3 team is quite busy!


----------



## wchill (Jun 29, 2009)

asterion said:
			
		

> but if m3 is taking over r4, won't it just be another r4 clone in a sense without the original creators on the team...?



The M3 Simply was also technically an R4 product. The R4 manufacturers were also the R4 team, M3 decided to allow them to sell their own nearly-100%-similar product. So it's not a clone...


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 30, 2009)

nonnonnon said:
			
		

> sounds like the m3 team is quite busy!Yes, they are very very _very_ busy...


On a more serious note, I expect these cards are all sharing a codebase with features enabled/disabled by a simple hardware reply code - it's what they have always done before, why change now? I mean, tell me there isn't _someone_ with itouch, sakura and m3real firmware booting all on the same card once that hardware reply code is patched, pretty much proving the only difference is a software frontend (even one which seems to lack credit to PALib creators.) Meanwhile compatibility updates are built somewhat universally as a "backend" - the most 'strenuous' update I've seen from them for a while was waiting a couple extra days for the 'scene' to figure out antipiracy patches so they could incorporate them.

The _only_ reason they have had to drop support of "older" cards (a couple of years in not old when the host platform essentially hasn't changed one iota) is to try and get "newer" models _to sell to current owners_. Lacking SDHC compatibility (along with 'flooding' a bunch of new products to market so they have something to later abandon when initial sales taper off) is not enough reason for them to _not_ fix existing bugs in their software and stop releasing periodic compatibility updates, in fact nearly every one of their competitors did update the hardware to add sdhc all _without interrupting updates to the old non-SDHC versions._

I could only honestly recommend 2 products - anything from supercard (they still update even for their original CF adapter, and if folks remember they didn't need to release a whole new product to add DS support to those GBA cards nor to add RTS to DS1 products) and AK2 (thankfully they don't hoard their source code meaning as long as AK2 users have friends like Normatt they'll never be left out in the cold compatibility and bug wise...)

If one wants to know how it feels to have a product with a limited software update span and planned fake obsolescence, feel free to 'invest' your money in R4/M3 product. I do still value and use my m3perfect from time to time though, some of M3's GBA works are indeed tops even if I haven't seen an update since april 2008 and am _still_ waiting on english firmware e36 - and this is a card I spent around $100 on, after shipping (imagine how they'll treat you with a $15-40 card then.) I won't even touch (har har) on G6.

Now, if M3 were being perfectly (har har) honest, they'd call their next card the M3-$WCUWANFTSOHDSWCSYM$ ($we came up with another name for the same old hardware design so we can sell you more$.) In the _least_ they'd outline their software lifespan plans. Yes, that's what this little rant is all about - selling a software update as _entirely new_ hardware and quite clearly duping folks into believing it couldn't be done on their current card (SDHC/DSi compatibility aside, of course - is there any _real_ reason to have a DSi only model _as well as_ a DSL SDHC of these R4's?)

edit:/ btw, after checking the files released I'm quite confident the R4RTS is actually a disguised M3Real, the header of the main binaries are OR'd with 0x72 and follows similar encryption scheme as M3R current firmware (M3R eng was 0x12, gb 0x23, jp 0x07, itouch en 0x32, gb 0x33, jp 0x37 - it's just hardware switches for "different" models, each language locked to promote higher prices at retail on english based models.)

Hopefully I made this long enough no one will actually read it past the picture punch line... I'm just another opinionated screwball who always marvels at the ability of others to allow themselves to be duped


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jun 30, 2009)

@ Ozmodchips: I Ain't buying from you again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ General public: I'm astounded that you guys have the hide to say the team is a fail, i'll get one because i know i can trust them.
You guys a one of the reasons it died, "Acekard is better" or "Get a cyclo if you have the cash" You know its true


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 30, 2009)

@Quick-zeno:
My R4 is sitting here staring at me wondering why it's makers have abandoned it to a dusty shelf. It was one of the original chinese versions which could be switched relatively easily between M3S/R4 and eng/chinese, which by the way saved me around $10USD at the time because of M3's retarded language locking to increase english card prices. Yet another example of M3's dedication to their customers: fleece 'em for $5 on every non-chinese/japanese unit.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jun 30, 2009)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> @Quick-zeno:
> My R4 is sitting here staring at me wondering why it's makers have abandoned it to a dusty shelf. It was one of the original chinese versions which could be switched relatively easily between M3S/R4 and eng/chinese, which by the way saved me around $10USD at the time because of M3's retarded language locking to increase english card prices. Yet another example of M3's dedication to their customers: fleece 'em for $5 on every non-chinese/japanese unit.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 30, 2009)

No mather what people say about the m3 team i will buy m3i zero. acekard 2i is just acekard 2 with dsi suport slaped on. evi has a terrible firmware (it is what the users say), and supercard dsonei is all to difficult (with the cheat and rom loading system) for me to handle (i guess i could figure it ot but it takes to much time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The m3 real is easy and have all the functions i  needed + it comes updates once or twice in a month and it is cheap. my experience with them are so good, but ,offcurse, if they are continuing to do this things (like droping suport and only think about money) and do them mmore intense i might go over to someoe else when buing my next flashcard after the m3i zero


----------



## amanda (Jul 1, 2009)

hi i have one on hand, 

reply --OMFG


Does this come with a new firmware?
Or is it just the same old firmware with rts added? 

after tested

it can work with the Latest games which come on market RECENTLY. yes, RTS ASLO IS a 	
Highlight point of it


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 1, 2009)

After the GPS for DSlite stickied for 3 days, here we go again with this old news ...
Enjoy


----------



## Nago (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahaha, poor mbmax. All he really wants is for EZ5 users to update their firmware.

Can't we just give peace a chance!?


----------



## amanda (Jul 1, 2009)

hi i have one on hand, 

reply --OMFG


Does this come with a new firmware?
Or is it just the same old firmware with rts added? 

after tested

it can work with the Latest games which come on market RECENTLY. yes, RTS ASLO IS a 	
Highlight point of it


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2009)

can you go try games like kingdom hearts, ragnarok ds online korea and tomodachi collection


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 1, 2009)

Nago said:
			
		

> Hahaha, poor mbmax. All he really wants is for EZ5 users to update their firmware.
> 
> Can't we just give peace a chance!?


Sometime things must be said.

We need feedback for the new kernel 2.0 RC3 and be on the portal could be very helpfull.
It's not the case


----------



## nadoon (Jul 1, 2009)

Wait....M3 is the same creator as R4?? I thought r4 was dead. I mean it has a lot of clones, but I'm getting the R4i Ultra one.

There is:

R4i SDHC
R4i Ultra
and now
R4i RTS

okay, someone please explain.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2009)

just stay away from any r4 clones


----------



## raing3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate people who buy R4 clones... a few days ago I tried convincing a guy on another forum that R4's are clones and shithouse and that he should get an Acekard... but some other idiot then says about how great R4 is and how awesome the functionality is... so what does he do he go and buy the R4 clone.... argh!!!


----------



## weiff (Jul 1, 2009)

Posting this late means I will probably be ignored... don't care.

1. NEW firmware is for NEW product.... read people the new firmware does not say anything about R4DS support. If you want new firmware look at the R4li.com site, which brings up the next question... if they are making official updates for the original R4 what is M3 team doing?

2. For all the noobs that never got the clue, The M3 and R4 teams were closely associated.  The R4 team did the software(R4 firmware always came out day or two in advance of M3)... hence when they folded so did the current(at that time) M3 support. The M3 team then developed their own updates, which could be see by the bugs in new firmware. They did manage to iron out most of the issues and when they could not they developed a whole new product from scratch that they knew everything about.

3. Yes I own an R4. I did the research and read reviews and bought one (well) before the cyclo came out, I believe I was in one of the first dark cart batches. No I have not bought another cart. Yes I was saddened to see the R4 name dragged through the mud and cloned to the state it is now. I have not bought another cart because... It still works... true there are issues with several games, just nothing I was going to play anyway. If there had been an issue I might have upgraded before now.

4. I am looking at getting a DSi, do not have one yet, seeing what the hacking scene can come up with... and I will probably get a "i" compatible cart as well.  Again I will wait for reviews and sure as hell do the research to get the cart best suited to my needs. Which is again what it boils down to... the needs of the individual. Some need every feature they can get, some need simple support.

5 Final - If the M3 team is taking over true support for a cart that was almost half theirs to begin with, bully for them. Hopefully they can quell some of the cloning by reigning in the name "R4". If they want to try and support, as I see it 5 products, then let them. They will only hurt themselves if they do not maintain the support. There is a point of obsolescence that everything reaches. Some companies see this too early in a business plan and make what they believe is a preemptive move and discontinue support, again this only hurts them. Causing a schism between customer and company and souring a relationship. This however is not planned obsolescence, the difference being that the business model is set in way that there is a product EOL (end of life). That is difficult to plan for in a quickly changing scene, but I digress... Every company wants to make money... that is the measure of success in a capital driven market. So yes product come and go, greenlit and abandoned... it is just business after all.


----------



## PraxxtorCruel (Jul 1, 2009)

All I'm gonna say is make sure its released on the first weekend of july. (M3ZERO)


----------



## gameyeeeah (Jul 2, 2009)

r4rts.cn is a clone website of r4rts.com, not the official website.

Check the domain infomations for r4rts.com and m3adapter.com,g6flash.com,,,show very very similar , so its may be M3 Product


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes an offical r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but They should ATLEAST release some updates from time to time 
when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont want it To turn dead JUST like The TTDS


----------



## creep01 (Aug 7, 2009)

For all u guys out there,asking about the r4 firmware and such,
I hope this WEBSITE will answer your questions.

http://www.r4rts.cn/index-en.htm

well,heres another version of the website above:

http://www.r4rts.com/download-en.htm


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 16, 2010)

samon said:
			
		

> R4i RTS is exactly the same as it name says. It is just an amazing little device like original size DS cart and a  perfect solution with no need to purchase additional components or deal with any messy software and truly the easiest media enhancer ever being done.


o.0...what a strange necropost.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 16, 2010)

Why do we need to resurrect an old post?


----------

